
Useful but less known HTML Tags - codingdefined
http://www.codingdefined.com/2016/03/useful-but-less-known-html-tags.html
======
krapp
<XMP> \- it used to be possible to wreck poorly designed sites by submitting
one of these because it will turn off all HTML rendering until </XMP> is
found.

------
ktRolster
Blink.

